# advice on SONY 40 inch full HD TV



## nix (Feb 15, 2010)

We're planning on buying sony (only) 40 inch full HD TV. we have zeroed in the following models. 

KLV-40EX400 (rs 61000)
KLV-40EX500(rs 70000)

EX500 has a feature called 100hz motionflow. which of the two do you recommend? 

also, should I get tatasky like DTH service or go with local cablewallah's set top box?

The shop assistant played DVD quality video, but the quality was not as good as blu ray. Is there any way I can tweek the DVD picture to get near blu ray quality. Do i need to buy a special kind of DVD player for that?

thanks...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2010)

Why don't you go for an led based tv at that budget.

Led's give superior backlighting and offers superior contrast and sharpness and consumes lesses power than normal ccfl backlit lcd's.

Consider samsung and at your budget you'll get an awesome deal.
The best part is samsung gives an xbox 360 console free with its 40 inch plus led tv's.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Why don't you go for an led based tv at that budget.


+100 LG has many VFM LED LCD TVs at that price.

LG 42LH90 for 76.5k when I had last inquired. Full HD, 200Hz, 50,00,000:1 contrast ratio (due to LED back-lit), 2ms response time, DivX + USB 2.0 port, Bluetooth.

*www.in.lge.com/images/Models/LEDTV_LR.jpg



vickybat said:


> Led's give superior backlighting and offers superior contrast and sharpness


Agreed.


vickybat said:


> and consumes lesses power than normal ccfl backlit lcd's.


This is a marketing gimmick, no matter what companies may advertise. LED back-lit actually consumes slightly more power, only slightly though.



vickybat said:


> Consider samsung and at your budget you'll get an awesome deal.
> The best part is samsung gives an xbox 360 console free with its 40 inch plus led tv's.


Generally, LG is slightly cheaper than Samsung, but as you are saying that Samsung is giving an xBox 360 free, nix should really consider this.

*PS:* Sony Bravia is a joke and overpriced sh1te. Samsung and LG are way better and VFM. I had bought a 32" *Scarlet 2.0 LH70* this Diwali for 40k. Nothing could beat it's specifications at that price - *Full HD, 100000:1 contrast ratio, 2.4ms response time, 100hz, USB 2.0, DivX, Bluetooth. *
Heck, the same model with 42" screen (LG  Scarlet 2.0 LH70) is only 55k. Compare this to that of 70k Sony. Moreover, knocking an LG/Samsung IPS panel makes no difference.

This is mine: *www.in.lge.com/images/Models/LH70_LR.jpg

*I'm 140% sure that mine and Liverpool_fan's TVs give better performance than any of the Sony ones you have mentioned and half the price.*


----------



## nix (Feb 15, 2010)

^truly appreciated, both vickybat and ico. lots of useful information there. I was unaware of the huge price difference b/w sony and samsung. 

i was initially inclined to sony because of the general opinion that sony is a safe brand. 

I'm very surprised at how samsung can offer a lot more features at a lesser price. Sony is almost off my list now. 

The prospects of getting a free xbox is very tempting. I will visit their exclusive showrooms and then get back to this thread.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2010)

^ Do consider LG too.  LG and Samsung both are good and equal. LG is usually 4-5k cheaper than Samsung, but that Xbox 360 offer from Samsung is really really tempting, if it is true. *But it's only with LED TVs* as vickybat says.

Actually, it's not your mistake. Sony is considered a safe brand by lots and lots of people. LG and Samsung have taken a huge lead now though.

*Edit:*

I thought of making a small research. Go to this link: *www.samsung.com/in/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/led-tv/index.idx?pagetype=subtype *Series 6* - I can see that the cheapest LED TV is 32" and costs over 60k. (street price of LG & Samsung is always less) and then the next 40" is straight away over 1 lakh.

So, LG 42LH90 for 76.5k (LED TV) is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## nix (Feb 16, 2010)

we bought this: sony KLV-40V400A for rs 52000. its a 40 inch full HD 50Hz LCD tv. 

the shopkeeper said its a bit old and thats why they were giving it away at much lesser than the original cost of 78000. 

We canceled buying samsung or anything else because my family members were not for it, inspite of me giving the explanation. 

now, we currently get ordinary cable relay for our 21 inch CRT. If i want to watch cable TV at a reasonably good quality on my new 40inch TV, what should I do? 

get tata sky+ ? or the local cablewallah's set top box? the local cableman says that his set top box provides DVD quality cable relay and that it will be enough for the 40 inch TV. I have also heard that tata sky + is good. is that true?


----------



## cosmos (Feb 17, 2010)

nix said:


> we bought this: sony KLV-40V400A for rs 52000. its a 40 inch full HD 50Hz LCD tv.



Hey u got it real cheap man....Congrats on ur new purchase 



nix said:


> the shopkeeper said its a bit old and thats why they were giving it away at much lesser than the original cost of 78000.


Do u mean u got it 2nd hand  Just skeptical 



nix said:


> We canceled buying samsung or anything else because my family members were not for it, inspite of me giving the explanation.



Yup, i perfectly understand ur position....I faced the same situation...they wanted brand value...N for god knows y, they think that sony has much more brand value than samsung...



nix said:


> now, we currently get ordinary cable relay for our 21 inch CRT. If i want to watch cable TV at a reasonably good quality on my new 40inch TV, what should I do?
> 
> get tata sky+ ? or the local cablewallah's set top box? the local cableman says that his set top box provides DVD quality cable relay and that it will be enough for the 40 inch TV. I have also heard that tata sky + is good. is that true?



Dude...dnt, plz dnt make ur new purchase look dull with the local cable  band. Go 4 tatasky/airtel. They have much better clarity and package  deal.
If you need recording and watching your matches/movies/yuck serials then go 4 tatasky+....Tatasky+ will set u back by 6k. I myself own a tatasky normal setup box. Quality is really good and so is the customer care. N ya airtel package is cheap but its customer care is really sucks.

Hope that answers al your questions. Rest i leave 4 u and oders here to suggest.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

nix said:


> we bought this: sony KLV-40V400A for rs 52000. its a 40 inch full HD 50Hz LCD tv.


Congrats on your purchase. 



nix said:


> We canceled buying samsung or anything else because my family members were not for it, inspite of me giving the explanation.


Sigh!


----------



## nix (Feb 17, 2010)

err.. I have put the purchase on hold. telephoned the showroom and told them to put it on hold. 

I put it on hold because I think watching normal cable channels on 40inch TV will not be good as the image wil get blurred. I think 32inch is better since it is smaller. smaller the TV, better the quality right? 

I prefer quality over size, and I think watching cable channels on 32inch would be far better than watching the same thing on a 40 inch. what is your opinion guys? am i doing the right thing?


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

^ It actually depends on the distance between the viewer and the TV.


----------



## Arnab boss (Feb 17, 2010)

If ur distance is merely 6ft frm ur tv then a 26'' will also do but 4 a 32inch or more u atleast need a 8ft distance frm tv...'but why r u getting a sony  when u hav samsung..' lg... Hitachi brands which r leaders in lcd market samsung being on top...' 

I buyed a 32inch lcd full hd with 4 hdmi ports and usb2 with pc connectors of samsung 5 series last diwali after watching lg sony and hitachi tvs pictures and blive me samsung is the way to go and then lg..' choice is urs but don't get samsung its a complete waste of money...' I think @ 55k u can get a samsung 42 or lg lcd tv with lots of features...' so bfore buying think again....?

Now guys I will b buying a 37 inch or 42 inch tv nxt month..' which one to go 4 lcd/led or plasma...'


----------



## cosmos (Feb 17, 2010)

Dude....Hold ur horses n go 4 samsung...@55k u can a get a gr8 samsung lcd. Dump the name game of sony. Believe me u wont regret it. 
If u dnt believe my word, then make a close comparison between a Samsung and Sony tv mentioned in the same price range. U will get my point. 

Also think ur local dish walah here in bangalore must be charging u around 150buks, tatasky for the same no. of channels will charge u around 350. U need DTH connection for an LCD for a nice view. Also u can look for SUN TV in bangalore. Heard they got good reception and great price. Check it out also if u want.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

tbh, Samsung is 'no' leader.

I had gone to the showroom where we had every company's LCD TV.

My LG Scarlet 2.0 had the best picture quality and also had Bluetooth. Secondly, LG has a great Jazz Theatre series which have virtual 5.1 channel surround sound and great 500w speakers.

Anyways, tell your family to make a wise decision and not to go for the 'brand' Sony.


----------



## nix (Feb 17, 2010)

we never bought the TV. for the same price, we got a washing machine+AC+DVD player(with HDMI output and HDMI cord) for the same amount. 

From my research, i have found that it is not worth buying a big LCD TV if all you see is Standard Definition cable. I have heard that BIG TV's set top box has component output, which is good. I want to see BIG TV with component in action on a big LCD TV before I make a choice. 

The showroom people  are misleading customers by showing them blu ray(HD) videos. Once bought and taken home, they are disappointed with the quality and feel cheated. For full HD to become affordable in india, it will take more than 5 years. So, there is no use buying full HD. 

The companies are cheating too. from what I have read online, full HD makes sense only on a TV that is bigger than 42 inches. for any size less than that, HD ready will be identical to full HD. But companies are producing 32 inch full HD tv's to mislead customers into buying them. 

I will keep this thread updated as i make useful discoveries. Thanks to all for your valuable opinions and time. It is much appreciated. I hope 
these posts will also help others who plan 
to buy LCD TV's. I urge those interested to make a lot of research and understand all the terms involved before spending your hard earned money.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 17, 2010)

nix said:


> get tata sky+ ? or the local cablewallah's set top box? the local cableman says that his set top box provides DVD quality cable relay and that it will be enough for the 40 inch TV. I have also heard that tata sky + is good. is that true?



Go for Tatasky Plus (not tatasky) and make sure you connect you LCD with a good component cable (gold plated) not the usual RCA composite.That alone would make a quite a bit difference.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase.



nix said:


> The companies are cheating too. from what I have read online,* full HD makes sense only on a TV that is bigger than 42 inches.* for any size less than that, *HD ready will be identical to full HD.* *But companies are producing 32 inch full HD tv's to mislead customers into buying them.*


I disagree totally. Investing in Full HD is definitely better because it is more future-proof and what's the price difference between a HD-ready and Full HD now? Hardly 5k. (not talking about the great Sony.) And believe me, every company will stop manufacturing 'HD ready' TVs soon.

But I'll agree on the fact that as we don't have any HD coverage in India, both HD-ready and Full HD are of NO use.

But that Full HD makes sense only on a TV bigger than 42" is bull$hit tbh. Full HD makes sense at any size of over 32" now.

Now every screen of size above 32" is a Full HD and lower than that, we generally find HD ready.

Full HD has a resolution of 1980*1020 and HD ready is 1280*720. If you connect your PC to your LCD, we all know what will make more sense.

Like I said before, the size depends on your viewing distance.

One more thing, as Tatasky n other DTH companies are broadcasting at a resolution somewhere between 480p SD-TV and HD (not Full HD) channels, tell me on which they will look better? 1) Full HD matrix on a 32" screen or 2) Full HD matrix on a 42" screen.
If you are looking from close, the video will have a higher pixels per area ratio on the 32" (better concentration), so it will definitely look better on that (but only if you are looking from close.) If looking from far, then the 32" size will be a bottleneck.

*In a nutshell, everything depends on the distance from which you are viewing at.*

Perfect viewing distance for a 32" screen is 6-8 feet. For anything less than that, go for a size equal to or less than 26" and we only get HD-ready models for smaller sizes afaik.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 17, 2010)

nix said:


> err.. I have put the purchase on hold. telephoned the showroom and told them to put it on hold.
> 
> I put it on hold because I think watching normal cable channels on 40inch TV will not be good as the image wil get blurred. I think 32inch is better since it is smaller. smaller the TV, better the quality right?
> 
> I prefer quality over size, and I think watching cable channels on 32inch would be far better than watching the same thing on a 40 inch. what is your opinion guys? am i doing the right thing?



Yes if you are watching normal cable then I would not suggest a 40",(the image does not get blurr, it gets pixelated) however a tatsky plus connected with a component cable to the LCD gives us a pretty acceptable picture. This is my personal experience with an LG Scarlet 47" LCD with Tatasky plus connected through component cable (*Check out my review*). Though my main objective was watching HD movies through BR, tatasky plus when connected through component did not look bad at all. Make sure as already suggested by few members your viewing distance is atleat 9 feet, 10' is better, depends on the user comfort but for a 40" TV 9 feet is ideal for SD viewing, 8 feet for HD viewing.


----------

